# [Mod] HTC Trace Keyboard with arrows for BAMF SoaB v0.713



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

Here is a working HTC Trace keyboard with the bottom arrows for BAMF SoaB v0.713.

As with any mod make sure you have a backup, just in case.

Flash in recovery.

http://www.mediafire.com/?47c0b73dr2ruy5v


----------



## droidfanatic (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks is there anyway to rollback just the kb changes without having to nandroid

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Very nice. Are you opposed to me incorporating this into Touch my BAMF and BAMF Forever?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

To tell you the truth I like the SoaB keyboard better. The bigger keys are easier for me to use because I have big hands.

Not trying to down on your mod just stating my opinion.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Removing arrows does allow for bigger keys. My problem is with no trackball, it makes moving through certain text a little painful.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Does this have the same size keys as the stock one?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Does this have the same size keys as the stock one?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


This is the stock keyboard you get on anything sense that isn't SoaB.


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

"Adrynalyne said:


> Very nice. Are you opposed to me incorporating this into Touch my BAMF and BAMF Forever?


Absolutely not, feel free to.


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

"droidfanatic said:


> Thanks is there anyway to rollback just the kb changes without having to nandroid
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


You can just replace the HTC_IME.apk with the stock one using root explore.


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> To tell you the truth I like the SoaB keyboard better. The bigger keys are easier for me to use because I have big hands.
> 
> Not trying to down on your mod just stating my opinion.


I like the bigger keys untill I need to move the cursor for some reason (which happens all the time to me). Then I hate not having the arrows.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

bp328i said:


> I like the bigger keys untill I need to move the cursor for some reason (which happens all the time to me). Then I hate not having the arrows.


I agree with you here. I love both keyboards just wish we could get the bigger one with hidden arrows that are easily accessible when needed. *Sigh* The perfect keyboard just always slips away. =P


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> I agree with you here. I love both keyboards just wish we could get the bigger one with hidden arrows that are easily accessible when needed. *Sigh* The perfect keyboard just always slips away. =P


So very true!

Something like a swipe up motion to show the arrows would be perfect.


----------



## asianrage (Aug 16, 2011)

Is it possible to use this in CM7?


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

"bp328i said:


> So very true!
> 
> Something like a swipe up motion to show the arrows would be perfect.


This.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

bp328i said:


> So very true!
> 
> Something like a swipe up motion to show the arrows would be perfect.


They have this in the gingerbread keyboard from the market (Swipe up on the spacebar to show arrows) but I just don't like the keyboard itself.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

asianrage said:


> Is it possible to use this in CM7?


I don't know will try and let you know.


----------



## asianrage (Aug 16, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I don't know will try and let you know.


Sweet. Thank you. Waiting with breathless anticipation!!!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

asianrage said:


> Sweet. Thank you. Waiting with breathless anticipation!!!


Nope just takes your phone to the relm of force close hell. Probably needs the Sense framework to be installed which I have to tell you is probably not going to happen. Sorry.


----------



## asianrage (Aug 16, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Nope just takes your phone to the relm of force close hell. Probably needs the Sense framework to be installed which I have to tell you is probably not going to happen. Sorry.


Good to know. Thank you for your help.


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

"Adrynalyne said:


> Very nice. Are you opposed to me incorporating this into Touch my BAMF and BAMF Forever?


Was this a trick question? I just loaded my backup of Touch and it already has a keyboard with arrows. In addition this one force closes on Touch. I'm really confused.


----------

